# Coding Laser Treatment



## vojie3 (Apr 3, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone know what CPT code for Laser Tx on Vitiligo I notice there were a code to use for Psoriasis?  Thanks for any help!


----------



## haadi (May 19, 2008)

take the unlisted code 96999.

thanks.


----------



## EKMineau (May 22, 2008)

*96900- Acinotherapy (ultraviolet light)*

or there is also:
96910- ultraviolet B
96912- ultraviolet A


----------

